# Fingerweaving Tutorial, basic diagonal stripe



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I posted a tutorial on basic fingerweaving on my blog today.
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2010/02/fwdiagtut.html

I hope you get a chance to take a look.

The tutorial is downloadable as PDF at my website
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/file/diagonalstripetutorial.pdf

Have a good day!


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

This looks great! I am definitely adding it to my 'to try' list, thank you for sharing!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Sheesh, I have too many irons in the crafting fire as it is. Here you go and add another for me to try. Any one have a spare cloning and time extending machine? There is not enough of me nor hours in a day for me to do everything I want or need to do.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I must confess that I have a secret to time management.

When we moved from the single family house on a suburban lot to this condo, I no longer have any yardwork. Almost no yard work. We have 18 inch by 120 inch strip of dirt we can play with.

And no rabbits either. Just two little dogs, a pug and a chihuahua. Both black so they kind of match.

So I have lots of time now!
Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Those are pretty sashes, there is some books available

Fingerweaving Books
list created Feb 3, 2010

A Manual Of Fingerweaving
by Robert J Austin
Published 2000, Crazy Crow Trading Post
ISBN 1-929572-00-X
56 pages, black&white photos, color photos

Equipment suggested: Two 54 inch shoelaces, harness sticks, 
head sticks, scissors, yardstick, tape measure, darning
needle for sewing on borders, workchair.

Yarn: Mentions wool was standard trade yarn, but recommends
100% acrylic yarn or acrylic/wool blend for reasons of cost 
and ease of use.

Topics:Warp faced fingerweaving, lightning pattern,
chevron pattern (interlacing), diamond pattern,
L'assomption (flame) pattern, interface weaving,
applique', twilling (zigazg accent line), beading,
sash fringes: twisted fringe, flat braid (3 strand),
round braid (4 strand), beaded fringe, woven tabs.

Notes: Bands shown are colorful and complex. Emphasis
on Native American sash designs and fur trader
sash designs. Instructions are kind of confusing
because color of photo does not match colors in
the instructions.

--------------------

Finger Weaving: Indian Braiding
by Alta R Turner
Published 1973 by Sterling Publishing
Reprinted 1989 by Cherokee Publications
ISBN 0-935741-13-5
previous ISB 0-8069-5264-4
48 pages, black & white photos, color photos

Equipment suggested: 1/4 inch diameter by 6 inch long 
dowel and a safety pin.

Yarn: Suggests using 4 ply wool knitting yarn.

Topics: Diagonal pattern (flat braid), making fringe,
shaping a collar, chevron design, double chevron, 
necktie design, diamond design, lightning design,
arrowhead design, Peruvian rep braid, Peruvian cross
rep braid, Peruvian Cross Rep (3 color), Peruvian
Rep Braid (advanced), Peruvian Cross Rep (advanced).

Notes: Of the 16 designs presented, most are narrow
wares, belts, collars, neckties. These could be sewn
together for wider applications. Clear instructions.

----------------

The Basic Book Of Fingerweaving
by Esther Warner Dendel
Published 1974 by Simon & Schuster
ISBN 071-21697-X
128 pages, black & white photos, color plates

Equipment suggested: Clipboard, builder board and 
T-pins, clamps for larger pieces, tape measure, 
scissors.

Yarn: Seine cord, mason's line, macrame twine, 
rug yarn, knitting yarn, chenille yarn.

Topics: Peruvian Flat Braid, Edge-to-edge weaving, 
Center-to-edge weaving, Edge-to-center (french sennit),
Chinese braid, Mexican double weave, square and round
braids, Widening/Narrowing & Shaping, Finishing Techniques.

Notes: Large list of ambitious projects including 
afghans, bedspreads, belts, bolsters, collars, dress
trimmings, dolls & toys, jackets, halters (horse),
hammocks & swinging chairs, hand puppets, pillows,
plant hangers, pockets, ponchos, purses, ruanas,
scarves, sculptures, shawls, wall hangings.

Instructions clear most of the time, but not always.

-----------------------------

Fingerweaving Untangled
by Carol James

I love Carol James book. It's the perfect book for 
beginners with enough advanced patterns to keep you 
busy for a long time. You can't beat the color pictures 
and diagrams showing the hand movements.

You can order at this site:
http://www.sashweaver.ca/

End list - more to be added
Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I do fingerweaving for 18th century re-enactors. It's nice and portable. Just takes a little practice to get tension right and even. The bands are incredibly strong.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

kyweaver said:


> I do fingerweaving for 18th century re-enactors. It's nice and portable. Just takes a little practice to get tension right and even. The bands are incredibly strong.


Got any pictures?
Would love to see it.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Fingerweaving - Chevron continued.
see blog for pictures
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2010/02/chev2.html










Chevron continued. I found the interlock in the middle was causing me to lose
track of which strands are the middle. I even lost track of one section where I
had 3 white one side and 5 white on the other instead of 4 each side. While I
found that if I move my outside strands up and away while I moved my
"over/under" strands to make them more obvious, it was still confusing in the
middle. I remember having similar issues on my larger chevron project last year.

So I switched to the other method, which is to allow the weft strand to go
across to the other half of the braid and become a warp on the other side. No
interlock to return to the same side.










Here is a close up of the area. Above the white string is the area with the
interlock. Below is the area with no interlock, but weft goes to warp on the
other side.

Immediately I notice there is no longer a line of bumps down the center where
the interlocks occurred. The edges are smoother too. There is also a curve
developing on the right side, so I will have to remember to use less tension on
that side.

I used variegated color yarn, so it changes color. The pattern repeats every 50
inches so I cut my color strands to 50 inch and arranged the color changes
together. I took half the strands and turned them around to get alternating
color stripes.

Have a good day!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's some picture's of a few pieces.

Chevron leg-tie (to tie men's leggings) indigo and black walnut dyed:









Double Chevron Belt, natural gray(jacob), black(romney), and indigo blue:









Diamond leg ties, same wools as belt:









Forgive the poor photography.


----------

